
The American Circus in All Its Glory - wormold
https://www.neh.gov/article/american-circus-all-its-glory
======
olivermarks
I love the circus era Great archive of US images
[http://digital.library.illinoisstate.edu/cdm/landingpage/col...](http://digital.library.illinoisstate.edu/cdm/landingpage/collection/circus)

------
graybolt
It's a shame what happened to the circus. Is anyone here affiliated with one?
I'd love to hear some personal anecdotes.

~~~
danielvf
As a kid, I got to spend most of a week with the Flying Wallendas on a circus
tour.

There's such a difference between watching anonymous performers walk a
highwire, versus watching a girl your own age, who you've just been playing
tag with the last few hours, walking the wire 90 feet in the air, no net - and
then climbing up two levels of people to get on top of a pyramid. It's hard to
watch.

Also, the Wallenda kids wouldn't ride roller coasters at the theme park, "Who
knows who put that up - I only go in the air on something my dad has checked."

------
dmschulman
Very cool series from PBS!

------
vectorEQ
honestly i thought it would be about politics :'). was pleasantly surprised
it's actually an interesting article about circus :D

~~~
tabtab
Ditto!

